# Air Cargo



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

A friend of mine is a pilot who regularly flies into Christchurch and I've got the chance of sending a load of stuff by plane at hugely preferential rates.

The question is will I get stung for any taxes/charges etc when it lands in Christchurch?


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

sdh080 said:


> A friend of mine is a pilot who regularly flies into Christchurch and I've got the chance of sending a load of stuff by plane at hugely preferential rates.
> 
> The question is will I get stung for any taxes/charges etc when it lands in Christchurch?


It depends what it is. If it's all second hand 'family' stuff then probably not. If it's new or you're going to sell it on, then yes. You'll have to prove (in some way) the 'family' stuff. Emigrating counts, or if you've had an 'inheritance' from a relative (for example I have all my Mums stuff sitting in Auckland docks at the moment). I had to send her death certificate.


----------

